# What animals DON'T people like?



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

I dunno if anyone's posted something like this before, they probably have but I don't care  I want to know what animals you people *do not* like  
For whatever reason !

I don't like bees( they are my number one phobia), wasps, flys..... basically anything that flies and has no problem getting in my personal space.
Apart from that I'm sweet with anything.. except maybe some hairy spiders... hmmm


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 6, 2009)

mozzys, some spiders creep me out, but i once found a spider about yay long ---------------------------------------------- with a golf ball sized but and it was completely black with these bright red fangs. i saved it from a hammer being held by a screaming girl lol


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 6, 2009)

chimps and some monkeys freak me out dont know why excatly.
Im not a fan of cockaroaches either.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

diamondgal79 said:


> chimps and some monkeys freak me out dont know why excatly.
> Im not a fan of cockaroaches either.


 
haha oh yeah... chimps :lol: how random... actually i dislike feeding time for my lizards.. i won't touch the crickets with my hands.. i calm them down in the fridge then i use tweezers LOL... and if they jump on me god almighty the whole neighbourhoods knows about it


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought I liked all creatures, until we stayed in the Daintree and saw a GIANT cockroach and turned into a screaming, hysterical idiot. (hangs head in shame)

I had no idea they freaked me out til then, but this one was huge, you could have just about put a sadle on it and ridden the damn thing!!!!
(I'm getting all creapy just thinking about it)


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 6, 2009)

Wild rats.....

-Will


----------



## ravan (Oct 6, 2009)

rats... and mice.. and cockroaches... and giant dogs >.>


----------



## jessb (Oct 6, 2009)

goats have evil eyes...


----------



## Andrais (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm scared of wild rats and mice. My mum started paying me out that if i didn't like rats or mice then why do i like feeding snakes....

Im also a little scared of Orangatans, simply becasue there really smart and im affraid that one day they'll take over the earth :shock:


----------



## FAY (Oct 6, 2009)

Some humans.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2009)

Birds, I find them boring.... and primates....esp those almost hairless ones.


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Oct 6, 2009)

Leaches! i absolutely hate leaches!!!


----------



## mrclarke72 (Oct 6, 2009)

hairy spiders, particularly huntsmans, sometimes cockroaches(cuz they fly at you unexpectadly when your going to the bathroom or going to the kitchen in the middle of the night), hehe


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 6, 2009)

cats


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hyenas....... Horrible things


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with the people that said some humans :| but JasonL, birds, boring!? 
My quaker parrot is by far the most un...boring(?) bird I've ever met  he talks to me when nobody else will o.o Haha


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2009)

frankii said:


> Leaches! i absolutely hate leaches!!!



They are cool little critters... here's one I poached from the Royal N. P. ( I hid it on my ankle under my sock  )


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> I agree with the people that said some humans :| but JasonL, birds, boring!?
> My quaker parrot is by far the most un...boring(?) bird I've ever met  he talks to me when nobody else will o.o Haha



yes, I think they are boring... birds? I just don't get it.... I do like birds that predate on other birds though....


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

JasonL said:


> yes, I think they are boring... birds? I just don't get it.... I do like birds that predate on other birds though....


 
Haha oh well each to their own


----------



## jessb (Oct 6, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I do like birds that *predate* on other birds though....


 
'prey' perhaps?


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 6, 2009)

Termites, destructive little buggers, I don't like flies either.


----------



## cris (Oct 6, 2009)

Koalas and pandas.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 6, 2009)

cris said:


> Koalas and pandas.


 
thats a random one not to like isnt it? lol

i dont think i dislike any species, i fear a few but wouldnt say i hated them because of my own ignorance and fear towards them. ie - sharks and spiders


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 6, 2009)

i like koalas but i couldnt eat a whole one


----------



## MechanisedXRATX (Oct 6, 2009)

introduced species and faygay's dumb great dane and moderators


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 6, 2009)

blow flies, ordinary flies, mozzies, cockroaches, and monitor lizards creep me out, I think that's about all..........though there are some things I like more from a distance but still wouldn't go near them or pick them up...


----------



## chondrogreen (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate Roos.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 6, 2009)

I really can't think of any........flies are handy for frogs and lizards etc, so I find it hard to dislike them totally. I figure plagues of anything tend to be quite annoying! :lol:

The one animal that I really dislike is the arrogant homosapien who cuts me off in morning traffic! Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kurama (Oct 6, 2009)

meow


----------



## snocodile (Oct 6, 2009)

cockroaches, mozzies, leaches.my most feared animals would have to to sharks cause one time i was snorkling in fiji and i saw a shark and my my heart rate went off the roof cause it scared scared ***** out of me


----------



## Snowman (Oct 6, 2009)

CATS....Cats and bloody cats. Hate em and remove them from my property asap.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha nobody seems to like cats? Do you mean feral or house? Or just cats i general  I have no problem with cats.


----------



## RCW74 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bears and horses!


----------



## Kyro (Oct 6, 2009)

I really dislike ferrets, they're horrible nasty little things:lol:.That's about the only animal I actually don't like.


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 6, 2009)

Come to think of it I don't like the free ranging ibis at Healseville sanctuary, they have beedy little eyes and they I just dont trust them!

Also freak out at the thought of having a leech or tick on me. I have been known to panic upon finding one on me while bushwalking, and strip to my underwear to check that there are no more hiding under my clothes anywhere (much to my husbands amusement!)

And while I have a phobia of sharks (as in the thought of being in the water with one), I dont hate them, infact find them fascinating...... as long as I am on land!!!!!!


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont think im phobic to anything besides police O_O


----------



## slim6y (Oct 6, 2009)

diamondgal79 said:


> chimps and some monkeys freak me out dont know why excatly.
> Im not a fan of cockaroaches either.



What would you do in a monkey infested forest of cockroaches?

Well, I was in Hawaii when I was a young spring chicken and... My brother and I walked across an old burnt out restaurant in the middle of the night as a short cut to our accommodation.

A security guard yelled out to us and said "Oi... You're not meant to be going through there! and he ran up to us...

We explained we were just taking a short cut through this crunchy burnt out grass to get home for the night....

Well, he shone his torch on the ground and the ground was absolutely ALIVE with roaches - oh, and each roach was huge - not the garden variety we seem to get here!

I wondered why the grass was so crunchy.....


----------



## miss2 (Oct 6, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> i dont think im phobic to anything besides police O_O


 
why would u be frightened of the police?


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 6, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Well, he shone his torch on the ground and the ground was absolutely ALIVE with roaches - oh, and each roach was huge - not the garden variety we seem to get here!
> 
> I wondered why the grass was so crunchy.....


That is my worst nightmare! My skin has gone all crawly now!!!!! yuk yuk YUK!!!!


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 6, 2009)

Kyro said:


> I really dislike ferrets, they're horrible nasty little things:lol:.That's about the only animal I actually don't like.



How can you hate ferrets lol......Im guessing the ones you encountered weren't very tame lol.....

-Will


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 6, 2009)

I also dont like koalas....so boring!


----------



## itbites (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate large birds...emu's & alike, they scare me! 

I also can't stand roaches they are disgusting *skin crawls*


----------



## Goulburn_herper (Oct 6, 2009)

diamondgal79 said:


> chimps and some monkeys freak me out dont know why excatly.
> Im not a fan of cockaroaches either.


 
Thats not a very nice way to talk about your siblings!!!


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 6, 2009)

I dont have any fears of animals. I love spiders and have no problem with roaches, however I dont see how people can like cats. They just dont do it for me.


----------



## punisherSIX (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> I dont like people...


 underrated post! :lol:


----------



## Freemason2250 (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate cats, yap yap dogs aswell as "macho" dogs like putbulls


----------



## Karly (Oct 6, 2009)

SANDFLIES!!!!!!:x:x:x:x:x
If you ever wanted to torture me for any reason, tie me to a mangrove creek and leave me for the sandflies. I would do anything, ANYTHING to get out of there!!!


----------



## rash (Oct 6, 2009)

monkeys and chimps, they are creepy, i dont know how people can live with them and treat them like their children. they are like extremely ugly minature hairy people.....no offence if anyone on here looks like a chimp.....:lol:


----------



## Bonustokin (Oct 6, 2009)

Cain toads
Wild rabbits
Foxes
Ferral Cats
Cat Fish


----------



## MechanisedXRATX (Oct 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Asharee133* 

 
_i dont think im phobic to anything besides police O_O_

_*Im frightened the next time they start following me around im going to leap out of my car and snap kick one of them in the throught. *_


----------



## Freemason2250 (Oct 6, 2009)

MechanisedXRATX said:


> Originally Posted by *Asharee133*
> 
> 
> _i dont think im phobic to anything besides police O_O_
> ...



Yeah that's a good idea, I'm sure they would like nothing more than to be "kicked in the throat" although I hope you like the feeling of being tazed,pepper sprayed and beaten with a tonfa or extendable baton......not to mention the burning sensation you would feel when you sit down if you were sent to prison


----------



## nathanbanks (Oct 6, 2009)

rock cod and mullet


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 6, 2009)

Big reptile killers; Cane Toads, and Humans.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 6, 2009)

Carpet Pythons, camels, mosquitoes, tape worms, sheep, baboons, ticks, monkeys, gorillas, donkeys, leeches, cats...


----------



## MercuryRising (Oct 6, 2009)

*Here kitty kitty*

LOL! :evil:
Cats along with their malignant narcissistic owners that have ZERO respect for native animals. :x Especially you with the holiday homes in the country. i.e south coast for one example
Cats= Dim Sim with legs! nuff said!


----------



## wranga (Oct 6, 2009)

people in crowds


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 6, 2009)

miss2 said:


> why would u be frightened of the police?


our cops down here are lame *******s thats why lol and they try to get you in trouble when you do nothing


----------



## grizz (Oct 6, 2009)

Freemason2250 said:


> Yeah that's a good idea, I'm sure they would like nothing more than to be "kicked in the throat" although I hope you like the feeling of being tazed,pepper sprayed and beaten with a tonfa or extendable baton......not to mention the burning sensation you would feel when you sit down if you were sent to prison


 
pmsl


----------



## LadySnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Kyro said:


> I really dislike ferrets, they're horrible nasty little things:lol:.That's about the only animal I actually don't like.


 
Me too - the nextdoor neighbour's ferrets savaged our guinea pigs and only one survived . Plus they smell awful.


----------



## grizz (Oct 6, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> our cops down here are lame *******s thats why lol and they try to get you in trouble when you do nothing


 
Well maybe you shoyld do something like... move on when asked or maybe go home, 
cops are tops... Haven't you read the sticker!


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with the shark thing... I am not afraid of them I too think they are amazing, but I would rather not be in the water with them.
Even though I am when I go to the beach, I probably wouldn't swim with sharks unless I was in a giant fully secure cage :|


----------



## coz727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cochroaches


----------



## ambah (Oct 6, 2009)

I think I'll have to agree with the leeches, flies, some spiders (the little black ones!) and I'm not a big fan of camels either and those little sea lice things that bite you at the beach :|


----------



## bradman (Oct 6, 2009)

skunks!!! or cats!!


----------



## MercuryRising (Oct 6, 2009)

bradman said:


> skunks!!! or cats!!



Skunks!? LOL! Die pepe le pew Die!


----------



## ravan (Oct 6, 2009)

oh and i forgot birds. god i hate them! with there weird creepy little eyes, and there beaks and ick!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 6, 2009)

I Hate Dogs, mainly my wifes ,they **** me to tears. i dont like horses and i HATE SEAGULLS...


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 6, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> That is my worst nightmare! My skin has gone all crawly now!!!!! yuk yuk YUK!!!!


 I'm with you on this one, Roaches give me the creeps too and I think it's because they just don't know when they are dead!!


----------



## Aspiditess (Oct 6, 2009)

Little dogs.


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't do spiders


----------



## Troyster (Oct 6, 2009)

Goes without saying,cats are THE most useless animals,they are good for nothing.
And birds, i like to watch them but i hate the noise their wings make overhead.


----------



## Curly56 (Oct 6, 2009)

Spiders, golden orbs especially then anything that runs fast, huntsman etc. Gives me shudders just writing about it.


----------



## thals (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't say hate, more dislike, ticks and mozzies, majority of cats, n those pesky little "yap-yap" dogs.


----------



## marcmarc (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate Seagulls, I mean Bastard Birds as I call them. I quite happily throw leftover chips in the bin at the beach and give them nothing. My anti-seagullism is quite fairly justified as I once saw one catch a little duckling that had lost it's mother, snap it's neck, then swallow it whole. I couldn't get to it in time. From that day on I swore to never be nice to those things again, even the one-legged ones you sometimes see.
On a happier note, I rescued a kingfisher that was badly caught up in fishing line, then I hand-fed some murray shortneck turtles that came up to me, I guess they had been dumped by really responsible people. 
Where do seagulls come from anyways?, I've never seen a nest. I suspect they are from hell, here to do the work of satan!! Did I mention I like ducks?


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 6, 2009)

Do dogs really like us or do they just want the food we give them? AFterall, training them is never done without food bits. They stare when we eat. Cats couldn't careless either. Only time I ever saw my cat was at dinner time.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 6, 2009)

mysnakesau, quite a lot of dog training is done without treats. I for one, never reward my dog with food. I give him attention and praise. If dogs are treated well, then yes, they do like us. If they bond with you then there's really nothing they won't do to try and please you.


----------



## chellntrev (Oct 6, 2009)

Spiders........ especially huntsman or the like........... I can play with beardies,snakes, frogs , rats,mice anything - i work with 500kg racehorses all day n push em around but i spot 1 tiny little spider & im squealing like a girl & running for my life !


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2009)

sock puppets!


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 6, 2009)

chellntrev you would hate my room. I have lots of pet spiders including huntsmans and taratulas amoung others


----------



## Jakee (Oct 7, 2009)

Wild Rats, Cockroaches, Spiders....


----------



## Troyster (Oct 7, 2009)

marcmarc said:


> I hate Seagulls, I mean Bastard Birds as I call them. I quite happily throw leftover chips in the bin at the beach and give them nothing. My anti-seagullism is quite fairly justified as I once saw one catch a little duckling that had lost it's mother, snap it's neck, then swallow it whole. I couldn't get to it in time. From that day on I swore to never be nice to those things again, even the one-legged ones you sometimes see.
> On a happier note, I rescued a kingfisher that was badly caught up in fishing line, then I hand-fed some murray shortneck turtles that came up to me, I guess they had been dumped by really responsible people.
> Where do seagulls come from anyways?, I've never seen a nest. I suspect they are from hell, here to do the work of satan!! Did I mention I like ducks?


 


Since you dont like seagulls(whoops bastard birds) i thought you may get a giggle out of this thread.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/good-night-of-work-120364


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Oct 7, 2009)

anything with more than 4 legs sends shivers down my spine and turns my blood cold. >_<


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 7, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Carpet Pythons, camels, mosquitoes, tape worms, sheep, baboons, ticks, monkeys, gorillas, donkeys, leeches, cats...




But of course you have a soft spot for penguins


----------



## PSimmo (Oct 7, 2009)

Cats....with a passion
The only good cat is a pair of moccasins!


----------



## everlong526 (Oct 7, 2009)

" Chi Chi " the dog next door.... Dont get me wrong i love dogs and all animals in general but this little noise machine is driving me to insanity


----------



## Sterlo (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a strong disliking to uninteresting birds ahahahhaa


----------



## miss2 (Oct 7, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> mysnakesau, quite a lot of dog training is done without treats. I for one, never reward my dog with food. I give him attention and praise. If dogs are treated well, then yes, they do like us. If they bond with you then there's really nothing they won't do to try and please you.


 
very very true!
AFP training is done on a toy reward and general stimulation.
so yes, there are LOTS of methods of training that done require food


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 7, 2009)

MechanisedXRATX said:


> introduced species and faygay's dumb great dane and moderators



if your referring to GARTHNFAY's great dane you must be a moron  .... vicki is one of the coolest dogs around

i hate cats (always have and always will) and ferrits and and fay said some humans lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 7, 2009)

awwww Hobbo I LOVE ferrets - only tame ones of course. I've been bitten by them and am rather timid of them but I have had some of the tamest in my pet shop, they were absolute babies. One of them in particular developed a calcium deficiency and was dragging his back legs but when I got him better I think he knew I helped him. Never ever tried to bite. Was so playful, he liked to pounce at you and play. Melina when she was 3 use to run up and down the footpath with this ferret running with her. He had the run of the shop, I was that confident he wouldn't bite anybody. On the other hand, someone brought 4 in and said they were pets. I reached in the cage to pick one up, 2 of them latched on. I wouldn't go near them ones after that.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 7, 2009)

cockroaches


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 7, 2009)

should it not be that people should hate irresponsible cat owners rather than the cats themselves?


----------



## Colin (Oct 7, 2009)

cane toads for one :evil:


----------



## herptrader (Oct 7, 2009)

I started a poll on the subject: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/poll-which-species-do-you-dislike-the-most-120424


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 7, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> should it not be that people should hate irresponsible cat owners rather than the cats themselves?


 
I was waiting for someone to say that and surprised no one had said it
I definately agree that the majority reason for people hating cats is because of the irresponsible owners lettting them destroy wildlife and breed like theres no tomorrow and letting them go feral may I just add that my whole backyard is enclosed and my cats cannot get out to destroy wildlife
I dissagree on all cats only turning up at dinner time although it coukd just be my two but it might have something to do with the people they grew up with??
For instance my Kitten who saddly died (RIP bub) Followed me around EVERYWHERE in the toilet, bedroom kitchen everywhere even attempted to hop in the shower with me a number of times!!! And my two cats I have now do the same!!! As I am typing one is sitting at my feet while the other is watching me type!!
I could go on but I would bore people even more :lol:
Oh p.s. I dont hate any animal just wouldnt keep some of them as pets :shock: I think all animals and creatures have a right to live and some probably hate people as much as they hate them


----------



## imp480 (Oct 7, 2009)

every spider... except funnel webs.
no, seriously, if there's a daddy long legs near me i kill it,
if there's a tarantula,huntsman,bird eating spider you name it, 
i run like there's no tomorrow... out of the room 
funnel webs... i haven't encountered any, but I will eventually.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 7, 2009)

err i hate spiders and bugs but bugs like praying mantises and stickinsects r cool to keep but i hate it when u find one on u


----------



## hallie (Oct 7, 2009)

Myna birds and starlings....

i REALLY hate them..!:evil:


----------



## montay (Oct 7, 2009)

:evil:I really have no time for those little 'tea cup chihuahuas' that shiver when they ****!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 8, 2009)

I dont hate any animals ...BUT I am scared of two species of creature...one makes me very nervous when I enter its surroundings ...and thats SHARKS....and my utilmate phobia SPIDERS ....
Spiders have made me do stupid things out of fear ,like jump out of my car whilst still in drive and not even think twice about doing it ..fortunantly my daughter was still in the car and wacked it into park!!
catching RBBS's at a persons house ,and as I was lifting up sleepers to see where the snakes went ...I started screaming cause out ran about 10 bloody hairy spiders ,running over my feet ...lucky the snakes cant hear ...anyway caught my snakes but almost had a hearty in the process....


----------



## stuartandconnie (Oct 8, 2009)

*cats*



ivonavich said:


> cats


 
i really hate cats


----------



## marcmarc (Oct 9, 2009)

Troyster said:


> Since you dont like seagulls(whoops bastard birds) i thought you may get a giggle out of this thread.
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/good-night-of-work-120364


 

Awesome, loved it!


----------



## mwloco (Oct 9, 2009)

MercuryRising said:


> LOL! :evil:
> Cats along with their malignant narcissistic owners that have ZERO respect for native animals. :x Especially you with the holiday homes in the country. i.e south coast for one example
> Cats= Dim Sim with legs! nuff said!



how bout cats with responsible owners who keep them inside?


----------



## mwloco (Oct 9, 2009)

haha!
u've got me thinkin now. i tend to b an animal lover but for me it depends on the context.
i dnt like spiders but i dnt worry about them unless they come into my room. as soon as they cross the door into my room i have to move them coz i dont like the fact that they disappear when you look away then you cant find them. or the creepy feeling when you walk through thier web.

i love cats but i dont like irresponsible cat owners and feral cats are a big no.

small dogs can be sweet when properly trained but if they are treated like a baby rather than a dog, that is when you get problems. i worked at a vet and we had to muzzle more of the small dogs than the big dogs for simple procudures like nail trimming cause they get all anxious when they are not with thier owner and they bite in fear.

i figure each animal is just doing what its doing to live and get by and most of the times the problems are due to people misunderstanding them


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 9, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> Indian mynas, cane toads and blind snakes and ugly worm skinks.............................and cats


 
but luke, those ugly worm skinks where adorable  yer I agree, blind snakes are the kinda snakes you just keep driving and dont stop for, same with small eyed snakes:lol:


----------



## Jackrabbit (Oct 9, 2009)

snakes and lizards


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ticks, Mosquitoes, Sandflies and any other bloodsucking insect( I know ticks are not technically insects) are the most despicable *******s in the entire animal kingdom.. As for people saying cat...gtfo..You may not like cats( I don't particularly like them) but to put them above ticks and mosquitoes....gtfo

As for the Cats are the "most useless good for nothing animal" comment...well they wouldn't be such amazing predators if they were so "good for nothing"...Ticks on the other hand are just worthless pieces of ****

Mosquitoes are horrendous aswell.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 13, 2011)

I really dont like big Brown scratchy legged grasshoppers....or Cane Toads in Australia


----------



## Defective (Sep 13, 2011)

Mexican Walking Fish...so damn creepy


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol way to bring up a long dead thread 

I'm don't dislike any animals really, other then humans.

I'll be sure to post it here if I stumble across one I dislike


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 13, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> Lol way to bring up a long dead thread
> 
> I'm don't dislike any animals really, other then humans.
> 
> I'll be sure to post it here if I stumble across one I dislike




I found 2 ticks on me today so I just had to vent my frustration for such a worthless animal existing!!!

Come on you know you hate ticks and mosquitoes


----------



## Megzz (Sep 13, 2011)

Mosquitoes. Dont even get me started on mosquitoes.


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Sep 13, 2011)

Pelicans.... Bloody feral vicious birds


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 13, 2011)

Now I'm hoping to God I don't come down with that bullseye rash...Other wise its off to the hospital for me...

Luckily I think they were 2 dog ticks which don't usually carry disease in America...Its the satanic Deer ticks that are the bad ones for disease...and I know the 2 that I found on me weren't deer ticks.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> I found 2 ticks on me today so I just had to vent my frustration for such a worthless animal existing!!!
> 
> Come on you know you hate ticks and mosquitoes



Funnily enough growing up in the bush and running through the paddocks every day just makes me shrug every time I get one, a few years back we did a field trip for uni out to Lake Broadwater Conservation park just past Dalby, the ticks were nuts, I pulled 34 off my body one night before bed :lol: real big fellas too.

Mosquitoes seem to love everyone else other then me, I guess my blood isn't good enough for them *sniff*

Come to think of it I dislike ferals and introduced animals, the ecological implications of some species outside their native ranges is devastating to say the least, therefore I like being part of the solution


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 13, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> I found 2 ticks on me today so I just had to vent my frustration for such a worthless animal existing!!!
> 
> Come on you know you hate ticks and mosquitoes



I've only ever had one tick but I was carrying on like a little girl! YUCK! 

I hate invertebrates. Well, except for the delicious ones, the ones with a carapace.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

Matt-to-the-K said:


> Pelicans.... Bloody feral vicious birds



Lol I've had my run in with the 'CWS Free flight bird show' Pelican, running with a fish with him hot on your heels enticing him off stage and back to his enclosure was great fun though I was quick enough not to get nipped :lol:


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 13, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> Funnily enough growing up in the bush and running through the paddocks every day just makes me shrug every time I get one, a few years back we did a field trip for uni out to Lake Broadwater Conservation park just past Dalby, the ticks were nuts, I pulled 34 off my body one night before bed :lol: real big fellas too.
> 
> Mosquitoes seem to love everyone else other then me, I guess my blood isn't good enough for them *sniff*
> 
> Come to think of it I dislike ferals and introduced animals, the ecological implications of some species outside their native ranges is devastating to say the least, therefore I like being part of the solution



It's not finding the ticks that is the problem( through they are disgusting as hell and scary to look at) its the "Oh **** I hope I'm not infected with some crap" that is scary as hell...

I'm not familiar with australian ticks....Do they spread alot of diseases and is it common to get a tick borne illness from a bite?

In America it depends where you live...In the extreme south and west ticks are very common but only a very small percentage of them are infected with a disease.... so their just disgusting but not a threat really...

In the northeast its scary and I read somewhere that in Connecticut...55 percent of deer ticks that were tested were infected with the lyme bacteria  Very scary stuff and I now that I live in the northeast I don't hike much at all..


I hate mosquitoes with a passion aswell



Snake_Whisperer said:


> I've only ever had one tick but I was carrying on like a little girl! YUCK!
> 
> I hate invertebrates. Well, except for the delicious ones, the ones with a carapace.



Yeah I was bugging out....Luckily I found them only( I think) a few hours after I likely picked them up( I think I know where I got them) and it usually takes at least 24 hours of tick attachment to pass along any disease....and they were dog ticks...If they were deer ticks I would be pretty damn nervous right now lol


----------



## feathergrass (Sep 13, 2011)

SPIDERS!!!! they freak me out something bad , While in new zealand i was bitten by an australian white tailed spider ( caught the bugger on me doing the act) got a massive nasty infection from it and was put on oral,topical and iv antibiotics ..since then i have hated spiders with a passion even huntsmen ( screamed like i was being killed when i felt something on my foot and looked down and there was a huge a huntmen)...mozzies and sandflies annoy me.Cane toads ( come on i knw you gotta kiss a few toads to find your prince...or is that frogs? but who would want to kiss a cane toad!)Tics scare me and my other irrational fear is head lice lol


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

feathergrass said:


> SPIDERS!!!! they freak me out something bad , While in new zealand i was bitten by an australian white tailed spider ( caught the bugger on me doing the act) got a massive nasty infection from it and was put on oral,topical and iv antibiotics ..since then i have hated spiders with a passion even huntsmen ( screamed like i was being killed when i felt something on my foot and looked down and there was a huge a huntmen)...mozzies and sandflies annoy me.Cane toads ( come on i knw you gotta kiss a few toads to find your prince...or is that frogs? but who would want to kiss a cane toad!)Tics scare me and my other irrational fear is head lice lol


 


mmafan555 said:


> I'm not familiar with australian ticks....Do they spread alot of diseases and is it common to get a tick borne illness from a bite?



In all honesty I'm not sure about the infection rate of ticks in Australia, I do know however that the longer you have shellbacks, or paralysis ticks on you the worse the effects, I remember my grandad was once admitted to hospital from a paralysis tick bite, he'd had it on him for about 3 days, nausea, dizziness, fever possibly even muscle spasms and other symptoms were the result, but he made a full recovery a day or two later.


As for Spiders 
you'd hate my job, big huntsmans..........among other things, under tree bark, in the bushes just about everywhere you can think of, I've had them run up and over my face on two occasions, had them on the roof of my car on others, my girlfriends arachniphobic and she hates the stories I have from work :lol:


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Sep 13, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> Lol I've had my run in with the 'CWS Free flight bird show' Pelican, running with a fish with him hot on your heels enticing him off stage and back to his enclosure was great fun though I was quick enough not to get nipped :lol:



I was chased by one when I was about 14. For no damn reason!
When I was about 8 I got pecked in the beans by a goose too. 
Safe to say large aquatic birds make the cut on my dislike list


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

Matt-to-the-K said:


> I was chased by one when I was about 14. For no damn reason!
> When I was about 8 I got pecked in the beans by a goose too.
> Safe to say large aquatic birds make the cut on my dislike list



I know I clicked like which probably isn't the right sentiment after reading someone getting pecked in the beans, but Damn I pissed myself laughing, not at your expense, just the circumstances surrounding your feelings towards them :lol:


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Sep 13, 2011)

Hahahah I won't hold a grudge if you were laughing at me


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 13, 2011)

Coskroaches 
dont like spiders much either


----------



## K3nny (Sep 13, 2011)

flies just because they're so darn annoying, especially the big blowflies n stuff
had a friend who was laughing really loudly when one flew up into his mouth, kid nearly choked and when he spat out the offending creature it just flew away

mozzies because i come from a country where dengue and malaria are sadly quite common

found out i'm not too keen on wild rats either, those things are almost immortal (one ran through glue traps which was a last resort, past those snapping bait traps and survived for 4 days after ingesting 2 packets of rat poison)
and of course humans as an entire race


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 13, 2011)

I hate ticks!!!! 

Also any kind of animal that develops an emotional bond with humans.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2011)

Anything that's biting me.


----------



## jack (Sep 13, 2011)

i'll give you one guess...


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

jack said:


> i'll give you one guess...



The Penis fish from the Amazon? 

I've now decided that's my disliked animal


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Sep 13, 2011)

aye aye....

They look evil...

no bull... look them up


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> The Penis fish from the Amazon?
> 
> I've now decided that's my disliked animal



Thery're not sexist. They do girls too.



JoshuaAtherton said:


> aye aye....
> 
> They look evil...
> 
> no bull... look them up



They're a picture of innocence! If you're looking for evil have a gander at your idiot box.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Thery're not sexist. They do girls too.



glad to know........sort of


----------



## hotreps (Sep 13, 2011)

spiders.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 13, 2011)

Jawless fish - hagfish and lampreys. They are far too creepy. FYI most 'eelskin' wallets are hagfish.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Jawless fish - hagfish and lampreys. They are far too creepy. FYI most 'eelskin' wallets are hagfish.



but those circular rasping jaws are so sweet. And they have beautiful eyes he he he


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 13, 2011)

Wasps. Bees.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Wasps. Bees.



wait till you get nailed by a few bee hives or wasp nests............the little buggers :lol:

400m across the paddock and the bees were still nailing me hard


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 13, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> but those circular rasping jaws are so sweet. And they have beautiful eyes he he he


So beautiful...
View attachment 217707
View attachment 217706


----------



## Renenet (Sep 13, 2011)

I second huntsmans and insects that bite. 

Dogs.


----------



## AirCooled (Sep 13, 2011)

I like all animals except for any sneaky,bitey ones..


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> I like all animals except for any sneaky,bitey ones..



you'd love the reduviidae bugs then, I've known more then one person hospitalised from a bite/sting from a big one, one of them was even in there for an extended stay


----------



## spida_0000 (Sep 13, 2011)

My biggest fear is of caterpillars, they freak me out so bad. Flies just annoy the hell out of me!! But I'm not a fan of any bug.. My partner has meal worms and woodies for our EWD and I have never fed them cos I don't like them YUCK!!


----------



## BallaratWildlife (Sep 13, 2011)

cats hands down


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a phobia of spiders, yet I keep spiny leaf insects and delicate stick insects with absolutely no qualms of having them walk on me.


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 13, 2011)

Sausage dogs, I mean what is it? A dog or a mixture left over spare parts when dogs were first made. And definitely cats ( unless they're big enough to take out a sausage dog ).


----------



## Renenet (Sep 13, 2011)

I forgot to mention: all feral animals.


----------



## MathewB (Sep 13, 2011)

fritzi2009 said:


> I don't like bees( they are my number one phobia), wasps, flys..... basically anything that flies and has no problem getting in my personal space.



If it makes you or anyone else feel better my dog routinely hunts down and consumes Bee's and Fly's. She has yet to take a Wasp though...


----------



## Carly2105 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cows, they piss backwards


----------



## gandal88 (Sep 14, 2011)

not scared of any animals unless they surprise me then i jump like a little 10 yr old girl and run around in circles till whatever it is is off me than i take a few deep breaths look around make sure no one saw me and get ready for round 2 =P


----------



## StellaDoore (Sep 14, 2011)

Stick insects. I can hold a scorpion no problem but stick insects freak me out a little bit.

And little dogs. I don't think they're cute, I think they're annoying. Big dogs for the win =)


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 14, 2011)

Can't say I'm a particularly big fan of the botfly either( and its disgusting larvae)

Lol I forgot about the penis fish of the Amazon



jedi_339 said:


> Funnily enough growing up in the bush and running through the paddocks every day just makes me shrug every time I get one, a few years back we did a field trip for uni out to Lake Broadwater Conservation park just past Dalby, the ticks were nuts, *I pulled 34 off my body one night before bed* :lol: real big fellas too.
> 
> Mosquitoes seem to love everyone else other then me, I guess my blood isn't good enough for them *sniff*
> 
> Come to think of it I dislike ferals and introduced animals, the ecological implications of some species outside their native ranges is devastating to say the least, therefore I like being part of the solution



Lol the most I ever pulled off was like 7ish...I have pulled off 20+ off my dog and many from my cat through  I had a few where the head broke off as I was trying to pull it off and I had to cut it out myself...Nasty stuff

Your lucky with mosquitoes...They do seem to love some people more than others....I think different types of mosquitoes also have different preferences...I used this new repellent that worked well in California and New York( their were plenty of mosquitoes but I rarely got bitten) but then I went to Alaska( different type of mosquito probably) used the same exact repellent and got raped. I left Alaska about 99 percent sure that Mosquitoes were the anti christ


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 14, 2011)

Guinea Pigs annoy the crap outta me!  Useless, squealing, jittery mongrel things! Often has me wondering what they'd be like to eat!


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 14, 2011)

1. Chimps, I think they're disgusting and creepy. Baboons are also slightly disliked.

2. Bloodsuckers. One time I was covered in leeches in a Rainforest, that was a very bloody experience. 
Another time attacked by ticks in a National Park. 
Another time I was attacked by a horde of sandflies & mosquitoes when I went fishing. 
Oh, and I had to face a literal cloud of mosquitoes on the back of a ute when I went hunting one time. So much bzzzzzing.

3. Moths and other bugs that try to fly into my face immediately get onto my 'I hate you' list. 

4. Ummm... I'm not too sympathetic about feral & pest animals; hogs, rabbits, foxes, rats, etc.


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 14, 2011)

Grasshoppers, crickets, roaches, spiders, anything creepy & crawly really! & im sorry to all the bird lovers out there, but i also am not a fan of birds........i no longer 'hate them' as such though, my children now have a cockatiel each & they are.......ok  Ive only 'loved' one bird in my 27yrs & that was my childhood cockatoo, he was the best......he hated my brothers! :lol:


----------



## -Katana- (Sep 14, 2011)

The little animals that scream and squeal that their top of their lungs in cafes while you are trying to enjoy a quiet cup of coffee.
They should be hog tied and muzzled and their parents neutered.


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 14, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Can't say I'm a particularly big fan of the botfly either( and its disgusting larvae)



Well on second thought maybe the mosquito should take most of the blame for the botfly

Monsters Inside Me: Botfly Invasion - YouTube


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Sep 14, 2011)

hate cats, but am super terrfied of spiders, in particular huntsmen, they literally make me vomit.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 14, 2011)

Ex Wife's

Just don't go there. . . .


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 14, 2011)

oh and macaques... when I lived in India they were everywhere, I'm fine with one or two but when they're in a whole gang I get freaked out badly.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 14, 2011)

Chiwawas. There the most disgusting, retarded little things. They nip your feet, never stop yapping and my mother in law breeds heaps of them. The only good thing about them, is there the perfect size for a snake  and you never know, maybe one day, one of the snakes will somehow get out and clean the little retards up. We can only hope.


----------



## K3nny (Sep 14, 2011)

chantelle_savage said:


> 1. Chimps, I think they're disgusting and creepy. Baboons are also slightly disliked.
> 
> 2. Bloodsuckers.



that reminds me, politicians


----------



## MathewB (Sep 14, 2011)

Also I tend to feel a bit uncomfortable around goats. Bad childhood experience


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 14, 2011)

K3nny said:


> that reminds me, politicians



Yes and add to that "political commentators" and "journalists"...



RSPcrazy said:


> Chiwawas. There the most disgusting, retarded little things. They nip your feet, never stop yapping and my mother in law breeds heaps of them. The only good thing about them, is there the perfect size for a snake  and you never know, maybe one day, one of the snakes will somehow get out and clean the little retards up. We can only hope.



Chiwawas and the hot-dog dogs are the most worthless dogs ever...What kind of person in (Australia no less....considering how much wilderness their is and the outdoorsy attitude ) gets a damn hotdog dog? Get a bandog/retriever/staffy or some other real dog.


----------



## zeke (Sep 14, 2011)

People


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 14, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Yes and add to that "political commentators" and "journalists"...
> 
> 
> 
> Chiwawas and the hot-dog dogs are the most worthless dogs ever...What kind of person in (Australia no less....considering how much wilderness their is and the outdoorsy attitude ) gets a damn hotdog dog? Get a bandog/retriever/staffy or some other real dog.


I have a Chihuahua x.
Are you saying I don't have a real dog?


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 14, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I have a Chihuahua x.
> Are you saying I don't have a real dog?



In my personal opinion...no you don't....But plenty of people hate cats and I don't have a problem with them..Comes down to personal opinion....You may love chihuahuas and that perfectly okay.

If it makes you happy...hotdog dogs are not on the level of ticks and mosquitoes and botflies


----------



## Constantine200 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep....cats, they kill anything they get their paws on.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 14, 2011)

*pigs*


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 14, 2011)

I dont like mice or rats.....so I dont have any trouble feeding them to my snakes lol


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 15, 2011)

2 videos for all the tick "fans" out there lol...Enjoy!!!

Alive Tick in the Ear -Garrapata viva en el Oído - YouTube

tick in human ear เห็บอุตริเข้าหูคน - YouTube


Edit: Why can't the US cut some of our ridiculous military and defense spending and put it towards destroying ticks...I want to hike in peace without being afraid for my health!!

I mean seriously the entire animal kingdom hates these *******s... What animal likes ticks? And barely anything eats them to....It's not like Mosquitoes where the larvae is food for a good amount of animals...Only select birds eat ticks( and their are plenty of ticks that parasitise birds) Most worthless animal ever and barely anything eats them!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 15, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> 2 videos for all the tick "fans" out there lol...Enjoy!!!
> 
> Alive Tick in the Ear -Garrapata viva en el Oído - YouTube
> 
> ...



All right - enough is enough here you tickist person...

Now, I'll ask the question... Why are mosquitoes so useful for the world?

They help to control....? What do they control? 

Come on.... What do they control???

Oh... Yes.... Populations....

How do they do it?

Oh... They're a vector for diseases... Malaria, Dengue, Japanese encephalitis, Ross River, Yellow blah blah blah...

Their purpose is to keep these diseases alive and our population controlled... Horrible... yes.... Other animals also suffer... Horrible... Yes... 

But without them there's some 700 million people who don't get affected per year... And of that, a fair percentage that would normally die as a result... 

I'm sure we'll find other ways to control population... But, mosquitoes are seemingly the most effective (along with the honey bee).

Paralysis tick will kill a cat or a dog within several hours... I already see a bonus in controlling your Chihuahua problem....

Ticks would definitely kill feral cats and dogs - maybe not enough! We might even need more paralysis tick out there to kill these ferals!

Wow - I picked one AWESOME use for ticks already.... The problem is you're so negative (and trying to be funny) and not looking at the big picture...

I give a big tick for the tick that kills the cat that killed the snake....


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 15, 2011)

Snakes, lizards and insects...



Hahaha no really I would say cats, rabbits, fox's, cane toads, and parking inspectors. Really dislike rabbits.


----------



## spotlight (Sep 15, 2011)

ivonavich said:


> cats


 


mysnakesau said:


> Do dogs really like us or do they just want the food we give them? AFterall, training them is never done without food bits. They stare when we eat. Cats couldn't careless either. Only time I ever saw my cat was at dinner time.


in the Philippines the only time they see cats and dogs is at dinner time also, lol


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 15, 2011)

So after hours and hours of this question doing my head in ive found one animal i dont like (apart from the cocky, flies and fleas) i HATE ostriches!! I dont mind emu's they are cool but ostrishes just freak me out!!


----------



## Kylerules999 (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate koalas they act all cute but they're actually vicious.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kylerules999 said:


> I hate koalas they act all cute but they're actually vicious.



Same as women..


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 15, 2011)

spotlight said:


> in the Philippines the only time they see cats and dogs is at dinner time also, lol


You've obviously never been to the Philippines...


----------



## Heelssss (Sep 15, 2011)

Def has to be roaches and im dead set **** scared of old men in white vans!!!


----------



## MathewB (Sep 15, 2011)

Kylerules999 said:


> I hate koalas they act all cute but they're actually vicious.



I had a Koala that totally wanted me, her name was Baby. Wild ones can be very vicious I agree


----------



## spotlight (Sep 15, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> You've obviously never been to the Philippines...


 only 5 times and my wife is a filipina does that count?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 15, 2011)

spotlight said:


> only 5 times and my wife is a filipina does that count?



You take going t the Philippines very seriously - and you see to take it literally too 

Nice come back...


----------



## spotlight (Sep 15, 2011)

slim6y said:


> You take going t the Philippines very seriously - and you see to take it literally too
> 
> Nice come back...


 lol yes i love the philippines, its a great place for herping if you can get to the right areas that is, most aussies that go there stick mainly to the areas like Manila but if you get the chance to travel into the hills of the provinces it really opens your eyes.
and it is in those areas that you see dogs and cats used as food items (mainly by the older men they enjoy the meat when drinking alcohol), my wife tells me of a story when she was a young girl her brother was forced by her father to kill the family pet dog and prepare for cooking just because one of his friends commented how nice it would taste, her brother was crying the whole time and as you can imagine when there father passed away they had no tears left for him. ( for the record we own two dogs and my wife treats them like family and has not tried to eat them lol)


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 16, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Oh... They're a vector for diseases... Malaria, Dengue, Japanese encephalitis, Ross River, Yellow blah blah blah...




You forgot Elephantiasis which is much worse than any of the disease you have listed with the exception of Malaria.

Never heard of Ross River before...Gonna do a quick check on it now.

Well obviously their purpose is to be vectors of disease parasites/bacteria etc...I didn't say anything about mosquitoes...so your rant=waste of time/energy


As for ticks.... I could care less about the paralysis tick.....or the Australia native/feral problem.( well I do care about it....but not in the context of this particular topic) The paralysis tick doesn't seem to be a big danger to humans( through I could be very wrong)...the Deer tick is a big danger to humans...and generally serves no purpose other than to be a disease spreading satanic prick...Yes before you make another spastic post...I always look at the big picture and almost never look at the world through just a human perspective....Sure ticks encourage grooming among mammals and thin out weak/sick animals like Fleas do...but other than that they seem to be pretty damn worthless....They aren't prey for many animals( unlike Mosquito Larvae and Mosquitoes) and their just generally a worthless animal...They could disappear tomorrow and their would be minimal negative consequences..They are also an enormous economic burden.





slim6y said:


> The problem is you're so negative (and trying to be funny) and not looking at the big picture...



I'm negative when negativity is needed and positive when positivity is needed....And I always look at the big picture


I could just as easily argue that if the ferals can catch and kill native animals...well its to damn bad...Just as a paralysis tick can kill a non resistant dog...that same dog/cat can kill a native animal and if the native doesn't have the defenses to cope with it...well either adapt or tough luck...You either change to fit into the current situation...or you die out...If the native animals can't adapt to the aggressive invasive feral mammalian predators well tough luck...Extinctions under similar circumstances have happened all through history ( Great American Interchange) etc...its not a new idea that sometimes invasive animals out-compete/devastate native animals...

I wouldn't personally use that argument...but it could be used...And like I said I was not even talking about paralysis ticks in the first place


----------



## longqi (Sep 16, 2011)

Big picture isnt quite that cut and dried

Take a country like New Zealand where, since the introduction of mammals over 40 species of bird has become extinct
Now that is over a very short time span
Some animals should never be introduced into new areas
Great american interchange was a natural occurrence I believe??

Animals that I really dislike are the Box and Irakanji Jellies
Nasty Nasty Nasty
And that tiny little Irakangi can easily slip through Stinger nets


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 16, 2011)

longqi said:


> Big picture isnt quite that cut and dried
> 
> Take a country like New Zealand where, since the introduction of mammals over 40 species of bird has become extinct
> Now that is over a very short time span
> ...



I would never personally use that argument (unless I was trying to troll/annoy)...But it could be used..Yes the Great American interchange was a natural occurrence....But couldn't you argue that Humans are part of nature and thus any effect that we have is similarly natural?( introducing cats, dogs, cane toads etc) Especially when the introduction is accidental.



longqi said:


> Take a country like New Zealand where, since the introduction of mammals over 40 species of bird has become extinct
> Now that is over a very short time span
> Some animals should never be introduced into new areas



Yes I agree 100 percent..

And yes Jellyfish suck...they ruin some of the most beautiful beaches in the world  Luckily the have the nets for the summer but I would still be worried of Irukandji floating through the holes.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Ticks, Mosquitoes, Sandflies and any other bloodsucking insect( I know ticks are not technically insects) are the most despicable *******s in the entire animal kingdom.. As for people saying cat...gtfo..You may not like cats( I don't particularly like them) but to put them above ticks and mosquitoes....gtfo
> 
> As for the Cats are the "most useless good for nothing animal" comment...well they wouldn't be such amazing predators if they were so "good for nothing"...Ticks on the other hand are just worthless pieces of ****
> 
> Mosquitoes are horrendous aswell.



Didn't mention mosquitoes aye? I think you're wrong (to put it bluntly).

Anyway - people like you aren't worth arguing with - you wouldn't have a clue when it comes to it. You don't even know what you're saying half the time and dredge up old (but fun threads)...


----------



## Octane (Sep 16, 2011)

Getting back on track I pretty much dislike all feral animals. However if I had to pick one it would be the feral cats but only just ahead of other ferals such as cane toads in the animal dislike department. 

Cheers


----------



## fishunter (Sep 16, 2011)

Do clowns count?


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 16, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Didn't mention mosquitoes aye? I think you're wrong (to put it bluntly).
> 
> Anyway - people like you aren't worth arguing with - you wouldn't have a clue when it comes to it. You don't even know what you're saying half the time and dredge up old (but fun threads)...




I never mentioned that I wanted mosquitoes to be extinct...Or that they serve no purpose...I obviously said I hate them but that's it


The entire purpose of you spastic rant was to prove to me that Mosquitoes had a purpose( which I never denied) So you proved something that I was already well aware of...Mosquitoes are horrible but they serve a purpose...One of which is population control( through I could also say that Cancer serves a similar purpose...but you have no problem bitching about cancer being so horrible)

Reading comprehension fail..


And trust me if diseases like Malaria and Elephantiasis were endemic to Australia I would bet that you wouldn't be so high on the "value of mosquitoes." 
Ross River is nothing in comparison....as is West Nile in America.





slim6y said:


> Anyway - people like you aren't worth arguing with - you wouldn't have a clue when it comes to it. You don't even know what you're saying half the time and dredge up old (but fun threads)...




My opinion of you is equally as low as your opinion of me...And you misquote and misconstrue( either purposely or accidentally) words incorrectly all the time.


And by the way don't ever complain about cancer or anything like that because like you said its just needed population control...


----------



## slim6y (Sep 16, 2011)

Americans.... (one in particular) that counts right?


----------



## MathewB (Sep 16, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Americans.... (one in particular) that counts right?


 
To be quite honest I agree, probably more that I don't like America that much. A lot of the people I met were nice though. But that might just be people from NY.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 16, 2011)

There is no animal I don't like, but a few will make me shriek and dance if they land on me - bugs, spiders, cockroaches, anything like that.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 16, 2011)

cats, mozzies, bees, wasps and fast huntsmans :shock:


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 16, 2011)

Well just coming back from the school camp I have a new found hatred of ticks and leeches.
Especially ticks. I want those things wiped of the face of this planet *shudders*
Im still freaking out worrying I may have one on me that I havent noticed, and am especially paranoid (probably too paranoid) that I may have a paralysis tick (which yes can be dangerous to humans)


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 17, 2011)

Leeches will make me scream like a little girl.....


----------



## timantula (Sep 17, 2011)

cats and horses.....


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't like bugs. I don't like beetles, roaches, or moths and I run if I see a mosquito. Spiders kind of creep me out a little too but I'm not absolutely terrified of them.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 20, 2011)

Well there are plenty of animals, cats, toads, foxes but I put them all down to the fault of humans, the animals themselves not so much. So something I don't like for itself. Bell Frogs, of any type I have seen, I just find them annoying ugly frogs.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 20, 2011)

Blow flies.... I'm just not a fan.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't like Infusoria


----------



## Beard (Sep 20, 2011)

Bogans


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Well just coming back from the school camp I have a new found hatred of ticks and leeches.
> Especially ticks. I want those things wiped of the face of this planet *shudders*
> Im still freaking out worrying I may have one on me that I havent noticed, and am especially paranoid (probably too paranoid) that I may have a paralysis tick (which yes can be dangerous to humans)



Lol I am in the same boat...I love hiking but their just so damn scary and annoying! Especially when you find one and then you freak out and search frantically for awhile thinking their are more on you...Scary stuff

If I lived in Africa I would be absurdly afraid of Mosquitoes

Elephantiasis Afflicts 120 Million in Africa, Asia - YouTube



MathewB said:


> To be quite honest I agree, probably more that I don't like America that much. A lot of the people I met were nice though. But that might just be people from NY.



The people in the Northern states are generally much friendlier and a lot less "oorah America is the greatest thing ever...every other country sucks and is inferior"...People from the north tend to be more respectful and tolerant of other countries/cultures..


Canadians are for the most part nicer through and more willing to help at-least from my limited experience...They seemed very friendly.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Well just coming back from the school camp I have a new found hatred of ticks and leeches.
> Especially ticks. I want those things wiped of the face of this planet *shudders*
> Im still freaking out worrying I may have one on me that I havent noticed, and am especially paranoid (probably too paranoid) that I may have a paralysis tick (which yes can be dangerous to humans)



I went out bush yesterday, I keep feeling itchy but haven't checked for ticks yet, you always find them when you least expect them :lol:

don't be too worried about them, you have your whole lifetime to get ticks on you yet 

as for leeches, just wait till you feel something wet and slimy on your groin area when walking..............then you can complain


----------



## slim6y (Sep 21, 2011)

Just move to NZ...

No ticks (unless you're susceptible to cattle tick which was imported from Australia), no leeches (well, there's leeches, but none that will attack humans).... No dengue, malaria... No venomous spiders (except imported Aussie ones)... No toads.

Still have geckos, skinks and lizards! Plenty of frogs...


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 21, 2011)

I thought there was a venomous spider in NZ that lives in the dunes, not introduced but native? The Katipo.

I remember reading on the news some months ago about a nude sunbathing tourist who got bitten on his penis...........make tht a year ago, god time flies

Katipo bite

Also doesn't New Zealand only have 4 native frog species and 3 introduced?
Admittedly they are some cool species, but I didn't think they occured in high densities.


If people moved to New Zealand everyone would be on this forum complaining about the lack of snakes and their most disliked animal being the Wetta or Brushtail :lol:

It's a lovely place to go though, just a shame you've got so many ferals


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 21, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Just move to NZ...
> 
> No ticks (unless you're susceptible to cattle tick which was imported from Australia), no leeches (well, there's leeches, but none that will attack humans).... No dengue, malaria... No venomous spiders (except imported Aussie ones)... No toads.
> 
> Still have geckos, skinks and lizards! Plenty of frogs...




And the cattle ticks are only found in the North Island and not the South Island right??

Damn NZ sounds amazing lol...Oddly enough I don't mind leeches to much....They seem to be the most "noble" of the blood sucking extoparasites...I've never heard of one transmitting a disease( but I know some people are allergic to their saliva) and they have their uses in medicine..And plus for some reason they don't freak me alot that much where as ticks are scary as hell.

Maybe their alot worse outside of where I'm from but in the east coast US they aren't to bad.



jedi_339 said:


> If people moved to New Zealand everyone would be on this forum complaining about the lack of snakes and their most disliked animal being the Wetta or Brushtail :lol:



Yeah but they got that alpine Kea parrot which is the coolest bird ever.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 21, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> I thought there was a venomous spider in NZ that lives in the dunes, not introduced but native? The Katipo.
> 
> I remember reading on the news some months ago about a nude sunbathing tourist who got bitten on his penis...........make tht a year ago, god time flies
> 
> ...



Isn't the katipo just an NZ redback? Same family - but no where near as venomous... I've never seen one... But I've seen plenty of white tails. 

I remember the penis bite - funny as! Well, not for him - but funny as for the rest of the world!

As for frogs - I've seen only one frog in my entire time in NZ - but... I heard about 4 million!!! When driving back through the Hurunui District one night - I stopped for a relief stop - I couldn't believe my ears! You couldn't hear anything but the call of frogs! 

Geckos - plenty of them - never seen one in the wild - but the jewelled gecko is the most prized of the gecks amongst collectors - they're becoming a bit rare....

Ferals - so many bloody australians here - you all complain about the kiwis - we complain about the possums and the wallabies destroying our native forests!

mmafan - yes, no ticks in the South Island - it's a tick for the tick free island! 

Not many places (other than Antarctica) ca n boast about being tick free!


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 21, 2011)

We'll take back our possums if you take back your kiwi's :lol:

but in all seriousness the feral problem in New Zealand is probably much worse then Australia, it's a real shame to see such a fantastic environment being ravaged and the species living there decimated from the possums, stoats, ferrets, weasels, wallabies, deer, rats, have you got foxes or cats? any major ones I missed?

I would guess the katipo probably comes between the black widow and the red back in terms of venom, but that's just a guess.


As for the geckos, I love the jewelled geckos from NZ, I remember seeing them at Orana Wildlife park in Chirstchurch and possible that aquarium and kiwi encounter in the centre of Christchurch, such fantastic colours and habits.


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 24, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Well just coming back from the school camp I have a new found hatred of ticks and leeches.
> *Especially ticks. I want those things wiped of the face of this planet* *shudders*
> Im still freaking out worrying I may have one on me that I havent noticed, and am especially paranoid (probably too paranoid) that I may have a paralysis tick (which yes can be dangerous to humans)





This moose would agree

Ticks Can Kill Moose? - YouTube



slim6y said:


> mmafan - yes, no ticks in the South Island - it's a tick for the tick free island!
> 
> Not many places (other than Antarctica) ca n boast about being tick free!



Yeah thats another thing that annoys me about them...their so damn successful...I mean Christ their are so many different types of ticks living everywhere that pretty much feed off of every animal...Thank god for that Guinea Fowl bird of Africa...that thing is my new favorite animal.

Even places that you would expect to be tick free aren't...The Scandinavian countries like Sweden for instance have a ridiculous load of ticks despite being so cold...Canada has a ridiculous amount to and only the really northern parts of Canada are tick free.


Alaska is mostly tick free through( thank God).....Only the extreme south east tail of land that is connected to British Columbia has ticks( like Ketchikan, Juneau etc) and I don't think it has many/any that go after large animals like Humans....The rest of Alaska is completely tick free.


So I guess its New Zealand or Alaska!

I wonder if ticks could survive in an extreme hot desert environment? Like the Sahara or the Gobi or the Outback.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 24, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> So I guess its New Zealand or Alaska!
> 
> I wonder if ticks could survive in an extreme hot desert environment? Like the Sahara or the Gobi or the Outback.



Camel Tick?

NZ doesn't have camels either  And it's warmer than Canada or Sweden... And has better safeguards from invaders too... I know where I'd choose


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Sep 24, 2011)

i HATE cats, they are so selfish and rude?? not fun pets. i prefer to stick to my snakes and lizards


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 24, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Camel Tick?




Meh :x :x....I don't see how they could exist in an extreme desert like the Sahara through..Theirs like no vegetation and its extremely dry( dont ticks like humid/wet weather?) How could they do their usual climb up vegetation and then attach to a passing animal trick in the Sahara?



slim6y said:


> NZ doesn't have camels either  And it's warmer than Canada or Sweden... And has better safeguards from invaders too... I know where I'd choose



But does NZ have the hot Swedish blonds? Canada has to many ticks and plus they are not to fond of us Americans 


Alaska or New Zealand it is for my tick free living! Hopefully they will both stay that way!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 24, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Meh :x :x....I don't see how they could exist in an extreme desert like the Sahara through..Theirs like no vegetation and its extremely dry( dont ticks like humid/wet weather?) How could they do their usual climb up vegetation and then attach to a passing animal trick in the Sahara?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My partner is Swedish, she's hot... Not blonde though... But hot! And in NZ


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 24, 2011)

Beard said:


> Bogans


What do you call a bogan on the moon? A problem
What do you call a hundred bogans on the moon? Still a problem
What do you call a million bogans on the moon? STILL a problem
What do you call ALL the bogans on the moon? Problem solved


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 24, 2011)

Snakeluvver what did you think of my moose video?


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 24, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Snakeluvver what did you think of my moose video?


Didnt see it before, just watched it...
And it really freaked me out :shock: Whole clumps of them just clung onto it... eugh. I now really hate ticks.


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm phobic of rats. Go figure. :|

And after a handful of trips to ER for cat bites I'm not too fond of them either. Which I don't keep, but work with. Every week. Tens of them. :x


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> What do you call a bogan on the moon? A problem
> What do you call a hundred bogans on the moon? Still a problem
> What do you call a million bogans on the moon? STILL a problem
> What do you call ALL the bogans on the moon? Problem solved


Wasn't there a movie about that called Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 26, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> Wasn't there a movie about that called Sometimes They Come Back


Yeah but it was originally a racist joke but I changed the first word to bogan...


----------



## marcmarc (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate seagulls, ever since I saw one chase down a duckling and swallow it whole. Now I call them bastard birds and I have vowed never to feed one a chip ever again. That vow was broken on the weekend for a second but only as I forgot. It is on again now.


----------



## jeska84 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm terrified of fish... won't eat them, touch them, go close to them, anything. Actually make that anything from the ocean. It took me years to build myself up to actually putting my own prawn on a hook to go fishing. I can't take my own fish off the hook, which gets really annoying for whoever I'm fishing with. When snorkelling, I won't go by myself, I have to have someone with me, and if there is fish near me I wave my hands frantically in front of my face and kick my legs so they don't come near me. Hypothetically, if I had pet goldfish, and one jumped out of the tank, I can't see it getting put back in.

Anyway all this makes my life really hard because I work on boats. I've been chased around boats by crew members holding massive cray's, screaming in terror with 25 guests watching and laughing their asses off. And that's my story of the animals I don't like


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a strong distaste for all Monkeys/Chimps/Gorillas/Apes (you get the idea) etc...every last one. Don't get me wrong, I don't want any harm to come too them, but I want them a damn far distance from me.

I also don't particularly like Dolphins.


and rat dogs. I hate rat dogs.
Don't think I'll ever take a dog breed under 20kg seriously.


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 29, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Didnt see it before, just watched it...
> And it really freaked me out :shock: Whole clumps of them just clung onto it... eugh. I now really hate ticks.



Yeah I must say...that has got to be the absolute worst way to die of all time


This video will make you feel better....and if this situation every arises you will know what to do to kill the evil bastards.....1 down 10 billion to go

How To Kill A Blood Sucker - YouTube


----------



## PicklePants (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't like elephant seals. They look gross, sound horrible and I would imagine they smell horrendous. Nothing attractive about them at all in my opinion.


----------



## elogov (Sep 30, 2011)

The hook nose Julia Gillard, When threatened it's red frill flairs up & mysteriously makes you go bankrupt.


----------



## toximac (Oct 5, 2011)

LadyJ said:


> I'm phobic of rats. Go figure. :|


Same, I watched a hallmark movie where some homeless chick thought it would be a good idea to sleep in a clothing bin - and it was filled with wild rats that bit her... also they'd like sit on the bed and stuff and not move cause their so domesticated...wild nyc ones.. like.. fat..small heads..boney scale tales and a linchy nose. I like them when their young tho lol.. their so cute..

I don't like pandas (because they can't breed so they should just die out), football parents (child abuse) and humans with white stickers of their family on the 4WD window.... I also don't like microsoft.. but thats another story lol


----------



## Boof47 (Oct 5, 2011)

Spiders. REALLY don't like spiders.

Once when I went back home to the parents' joint for a couple days, I decided to go to bed at about 2am. Stumbled into my bedroom, turned on the light, saw the GIANT huntsman chilling out just above my bed. Grabbed a sleeping bag and slept on the couch. Dad laughed at me in the morning, haha.


----------



## Colin (Oct 5, 2011)

humans


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 5, 2011)

I find it really strange when people say they hate animals just because theyre ugly or even boring? I mean sure, I hate ticks and theyre ugly but they can also kill freaking MOOSES (is that the right plural?)
But i dont get how someone can hate an animal just because theyre unattractive or dont do much. I wouldnt hate ticks if they didnt suck blood.


jeska84 said:


> I'm terrified of fish... won't eat them, touch them, go close to them, anything. Actually make that anything from the ocean. It took me years to build myself up to actually putting my own prawn on a hook to go fishing. I can't take my own fish off the hook, which gets really annoying for whoever I'm fishing with. When snorkelling, I won't go by myself, I have to have someone with me, and if there is fish near me I wave my hands frantically in front of my face and kick my legs so they don't come near me. Hypothetically, if I had pet goldfish, and one jumped out of the tank, I can't see it getting put back in.


Thats a really strange phobia... has anything to do with fish in the past happened to you? You realise when your snorkelling they wont come near you right? Im not making fun of you, its just an interesting fear to have and one I havent heard before.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 5, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Thats a really strange phobia... has anything to do with fish in the past happened to you? You realise when your snorkelling they wont come near you right? Im not making fun of you, its just an interesting fear to have and one I havent heard before.



You tell that to the trigger (picasso) fish that attacked me at Green Island... They can be VERY defensive of their nests... I mean INCREDIBLY defensive!!!

There was a story (somewhere on APS) of a person who had an artery nicked by the same type of fish...

This is the type of fish that attacked me:


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 5, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I find it really strange when people say they hate animals just because theyre ugly or even boring? I mean sure, I hate ticks and theyre ugly but they can also kill freaking MOOSES (is that the right plural?)
> But i dont get how someone can hate an animal just because theyre unattractive or dont do much. I wouldnt hate ticks if they didnt suck blood.



Yeah I agree...I think Spiders are scary looking as hell but I don't dislike them at all...I am scared of them but I definitely don't hate them...Same goes with Sharks and Crocodiles...they are scary but I am actullay pretty fond of them.

Ticks are pretty much just the evil versions of spiders( they are closely related) if they weren't *******s who sucked blood...they would still be very disgusting looking but I would not hate them....But I just have to hate the horrible survival strategy that ticks have taken.


They don't just kill Moose...a 5 second google search found this...and of course they harm and kill humans with the diseases that they can pass on.

Tolga Bat Hospital - Hospital - Tick Paralysis


African Lion-Killer Had Help - ScienceNOW

And like I said barely anything eats ticks so they give little to the ecosystem while taking alot from it...Just horrible creatures...


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 5, 2011)

slim6y said:


> You tell that to the trigger (picasso) fish that attacked me at Green Island... They can be VERY defensive of their nests... I mean INCREDIBLY defensive!!!
> 
> There was a story (somewhere on APS) of a person who had an artery nicked by the same type of fish...
> 
> This is the type of fish that attacked me:


lol Your not helping her overcome her fear 
Seriously though, that was just a fluke and bad timing during nesting time. Ive swam with tons of those picasso triggerfish and even a giant triggerfish (which have a reputation of being extremely defensive)


----------



## staciles1996 (Oct 6, 2011)

absolutely any type of spider. no matter how small.


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont like introduced pest animals that overun and take over, especially the ones in Australia. 
I absolutely HATE cats because of their appetite for anything they can eat and kill, and makes me sick the amount of reptiles, frogs and small marsupials and native rodents they consume. They have contributed to the extinction and decline in many native animals.
I HATE foxes for the same reason, they are partly responsible for wiping out many native mammals.
HATE Rabbits and Cane Toads.
Cats should'nt be allowed to be kept within a certain distance from any national park or wildlife reserve, I would like to see them banned altogether throughout the country but that would be difficult to achieve. The feral cats in Australia too are evolving to become large and strong and therefore other medium-sized mammals will be included in their diet, which will lead to further declines and extinctions of other species.
Australia has the worst track record for mammal extinctions in the world, and many others are becoming endangered largely because of these main introduced predators.


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 7, 2011)

Elapo said:


> I dont like introduced pest animals that overun and take over, especially the ones in Australia.
> I absolutely HATE cats because of their appetite for anything they can eat and kill, and makes me sick the amount of reptiles, frogs and small marsupials and native rodents they consume. They have contributed to the extinction and decline in many native animals.
> I HATE foxes for the same reason, they are partly responsible for wiping out many native mammals.
> HATE Rabbits and Cane Toads.
> ...




Well you shouldn't blame the introduced animals...Blame the idiots that introduced them and thought it would be a good idea to do so...Especially for the cane toad. 

Most responsible owners keep their cats inside...and plus their is an illness that humans can pick up from outdoor cats that have been feeding on rodents....So its better if the cat just stays inside..

Is this situation worse in New Zealand with regard to ferals?


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 7, 2011)

Carnies (circus folk) they are nomads you know? Small hands, smell like cabbage.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 7, 2011)

I hate monkeys... gorillas... baboons... :x


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Oct 18, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Well you shouldn't blame the introduced animals...Blame the idiots that introduced them and thought it would be a good idea to do so...Especially for the cane toad.
> 
> Most responsible owners keep their cats inside...and plus their is an illness that humans can pick up from outdoor cats that have been feeding on rodents....So its better if the cat just stays inside..
> 
> Is this situation worse in New Zealand with regard to ferals?



I blame all of the people involved in introducing them too but they would have all passed away by now. 
Of course it’s not the introduced animal's fault and for example the Fox is a cool looking animal (in its own right) but it is a 'weed' species that invades and takes over. I like all of the species of wild cats (big and small, even the odd domestic one) but it disgusts me how much native animals they kill, including the many reptiles they consume or just kill for the sake of it. 
There are many responsible cat owners who keep their cats inside and i'm not having a go at them, but there are still many irresponsible ones who don't care. Cats are fine where they belong. The trouble is Australian animals have not evolved with cunning and efficient predators like the fox and cat and are extremely vulnerable.
The situation is just as bad in New Zealand but a bit different as they haven’t lost as many species in the last 200 years (since European settlement) as Australia, and also have Polecats/Ferrets and Stoats introduced. They have lost many bird species but some of these disappeared before it was settled by Europeans. There are no terrestrial mammals species there, although there are 2 extant and one extinct bat species. Many critically endangered NZ bird and lizard species are just hanging on to island refuges where cats, stoats and rats don’t occur.


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 18, 2011)

I hate these chinese crested so called dogs and always have and always will they are the most hideous things iv ever seen and i don't even want to touch them cos my hand could rot off!!!!! What kind of people in their right mind would breed and want these things.......:?:?:?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 18, 2011)

mo-deville said:


> I hate these chinese crested so called dogs and always have and always will they are the most hideous things iv ever seen and i don't even want to touch them cos my hand could rot off!!!!! What kind of people in their right mind would breed and want these things.......:?:?:?


My oldest dog that died last year was one of them and looked nothing like either of those photos. Usually when they look like that it is because of rotten breeders that inbreed them too much. They are actually very intelligent and loving little dogs and perfect for people with allergies. As for who would breed them, they originally occured naturally in a littler of normal dogs and the Chinese kept them as ratters and a food source. They are also most likely the actual temple dogs Foo's seen at the gates of Buddhist temples. Heres a link to a picture of him:
"Majestic" by kjezt | RedBubble


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 18, 2011)

KaotikJezta said:


> My oldest dog that died last year was one of them and looked nothing like either of those photos. Usually when they look like that it is because of rotten breeders that inbreed them too much. They are actually very intelligent and loving little dogs and perfect for people with allergies. As for who would breed them, they originally occured naturally in a littler of normal dogs and the Chinese kept them as ratters and a food source. They are also most likely the actual temple dogs Foo's seen at the gates of Buddhist temples. Heres a link to a picture of him:
> "Majestic" by kjezt | RedBubble



sorry about loosing your dog, and your dog kinda looks like a silky terrier with no body hair, which looks nothing like these and im glad that not all like that ugly, but yeah i still don't like them.


----------



## scuttsaay (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a pet Bird Eating Spider roughly about the size of my hand and very hairy, but when i was camping and saw a huntsman about half a metre away from me in the toilet I could not breathe.... :\


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 18, 2011)

Scrub itch! It is the worse insect of all, green tree ants suck b---s too.


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Oct 18, 2011)

I find it extremely funny sometimes. I have 2 snakes and bred mice for a period of time. However I myself am terrified of bugs, grasshoppers and just about any flying insect (apart from flies though) LOL. I also absolutley hate cane toads, I will refuse to enter through my front door if one is sitting in front of my screen door. Generally, my dad has to come down and get rid of it for me. It is even more embarassing to say this when I have just graduated from university with a teaching degree and have to convince kids in the classroom to help remove bugs sometimes.


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh and add Chiggers to my list...Those thing( they are relatives of ticks) are AWFUL...absolutely horrible
They don't spread diseases as far as I know but they itch like hell

The mite/tick family needs to just gtfo and leave this earth. They are completely useless things.

And don't give me that "if they are here they obviously play an important role in the ecosystem" garbage...Their here because they are very good at what they do. Their are many ticks because they are very good at surviving...not because they play this valuable role in the ecosystem...The planet we live on is a very random place..assuming something exists because it has to for the sake of the big picture is ignorant imo.

"So death for the tick comes from starvation, dehydration, egg-laying, or old age, rather than from predation. *We don't seem to have any natural allies in tick control.* It's not well known what kind of animal eats ticks, though the larvae are vulnerable to fungi. Dr. Fish scornfully dismissed the guinea hen as a form of pest control—"a Christie Brinkley-ism." (The former model advocates buying a flock of the cackling black-and-white birds to clear your yard of ticks.)"

A Tick's Life

Death to them all


----------



## Oscar90 (Oct 18, 2011)

i hate rhinocerous beetles, cane beetles, stink beetles, just about any beetle if it lands on me, sharks well just scared of swimming with them would be happy to have one in an aquarium. dont like cats evil critters, dont like crossbred dogs, flying foxes, dingos (they stole ma baby), wild venomous snakes, younger siblings, paralysis ticks, killer whales... i could go on but thattle do =) oh i dont like donkeys


----------



## Fang101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Why dont you like flying foxes Oscar. They are so cute


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 18, 2011)

Fang101 said:


> Why dont you like flying foxes Oscar. They are so cute


Unless you deal with horses.


----------



## snakes123 (Oct 18, 2011)

Cows, horses, spiders and sharks. I cant stand sharks, i get so scared when im surfing :/


----------



## slim6y (Oct 18, 2011)

Fang101 said:


> Why dont you like flying foxes Oscar. They are so cute



Agreed:






and


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 18, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Agreed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is one of those creepy big ear bats, I dont like them much.
But flying foxes are cute


----------



## slim6y (Oct 18, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> The first one is one of those creepy big ear bats, I dont like them much.
> But flying foxes are cute



That first one is the size of my thumb... big eared or not... it's tiny!!!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Oct 18, 2011)

Children.


----------



## Fang101 (Oct 18, 2011)

They're very intelligent to, we've only had this one a little longer than a week and he's exremely friendly and eats like a pig


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 18, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Children.


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 18, 2011)

Fang101 said:


> They're very intelligent to, we've only had this one a little longer than a week and he's exremely friendly and eats like a pig


 Call it Hendra.


----------



## Carnelian (Oct 18, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Agreed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very cute Slim6y. 
I really don't get why people dislike them so much. If it came to flying foxes or horses I know which I would chose besides, Australia is suppose to have flying foxes not horses. And how many deaths are from horses compared to flying foxes as well.


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 18, 2011)

Giant ants like this big --------------- ahd them up my legs hurt so much


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 18, 2011)

mo-deville said:


> I hate these chinese crested so called dogs and always have and always will they are the most hideous things iv ever seen and i don't even want to touch them cos my hand could rot off!!!!! What kind of people in their right mind would breed and want these things.......:?:?:?


Pfft they are cute!


----------



## Angil (Oct 19, 2011)

fritzi2009 said:


> I dunno if anyone's posted something like this before, they probably have but I don't care  I want to know what animals you people *do not* like
> For whatever reason !
> 
> I don't like bees( they are my number one phobia), wasps, flys..... basically anything that flies and has no problem getting in my personal space.
> Apart from that I'm sweet with anything.. except maybe some hairy spiders... hmmm



That's funny (not that your phobia's) but that you word it *hairy spiders. *
My phobia is Hairy Spiders, I'm fine with Red Backs, but Huntsman, Wolf Spiders, Bird Eating etc all freak me out, I've gotten worse over the past 2 years :? 

Hope one day to get over it as my partner loves the country and going field herping where said spiders grow *GIGANTIC*


----------



## PaulH (Oct 19, 2011)

Humans


----------



## Megzz (Oct 20, 2011)

Carnelian said:


> Very cute Slim6y.
> I really don't get why people dislike them so much. If it came to flying foxes or horses I know which I would chose besides, Australia is suppose to have flying foxes not horses. And how many deaths are from horses compared to flying foxes as well.


What you mean deaths? Do those things attack people or something?? :shock:


----------



## Carnelian (Oct 20, 2011)

Megzz said:


> What you mean deaths? Do those things attack people or something?? :shock:



No they don't attack people, I was just referring to people who think they a big horrible things cause of the Hendra Virus, it is passed onto horses & then there is a possibility of it passing onto humans from the horses.


----------



## melsilver (Oct 20, 2011)

Stink beetles!!! They are pure evil!!!:evil:


----------



## kawasakirider (Oct 21, 2011)

Humans

Kids under 1, they whine and stuff. Toddlers and up are cool, though.

Not a big fan of cats (big ones not included)

Ticks


Pretty much it. I LOVE all animals basically.



No idea how someone couldn't like a dog, like a few people in this thread have said. It seems very strange to me... A life without a dog would be very boring I think.


----------



## mmafan555 (Oct 21, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Humans
> 
> Kids under 1, they whine and stuff. Toddlers and up are cool, though.
> 
> ...



You love mosquitoes, sandflies and the like?

I agree 100 percent on the canine part...Live is not the same without a dog.


----------



## Megzz (Oct 21, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Kids under 1, they whine and stuff. Toddlers and up are cool, though.


Believe me, the whining doesn't stop at 1, its just starting!


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 21, 2011)

Wasps


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 29, 2011)

I hate the big muscovy duck that grabbed me by the sweets and held on 
when i was tailing a tigersnake in the ducks cage a couple of years ago.
Would have made great Youtube now though, lol.
I also hate the red heeler that sank its teeth into my calf when i walked up the wrong driveway.
Also could have been a funny video..


----------



## jeska84 (Sep 10, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Thats a really strange phobia... has anything to do with fish in the past happened to you? You realise when your snorkelling they wont come near you right? Im not making fun of you, its just an interesting fear to have and one I havent heard before.



Can't think of anything... perhaps there is some suppressed memory though? I used to go fishing and sailing a lot as a kid during school holidays, and I remember when I was very young I loved to eat calamari, so I don't know when it all changed. I remember the first time I ever went snorkelling, it was at Christmas Island and the guy at the post office told us it was breeding season for trumpet fish and if you went too close they'd take a chunk out of your leg. It's possible the 'phobia' started, as I don't remember needing a snorkelling buddy prior to this. But I know I wasn't eating seafood at this time. No worries - didn't take it as an an insult. Yea I know they won't come near me! - still **** scared


----------



## JrFear (Sep 10, 2012)

i love all animals! they all have purpose, besides most humans!


----------



## disintegratus (Sep 10, 2012)

Zombie thread!!!
I agree with you pigdog, Emus are god-awful, should be shot on sight. That creepy noise they make scares the crap out of me.
And pelicans, with their giant beaks and creepy eyes.
And camels, they're just evil.
And I have recently discovered I actively hate pigs, especially miniature ones. My sister has one, it's the most awful, obstinate little assface. They're the only domesticated animal that I know of that not only will use all of its intelligence against you, but straight up does not care if you're mad at it. I'm not kidding. Once I dropped some meat on the floor, and I actually kicked him to get him away from it because apparently you can't feed pigs meat but he wouldn't leave it alone. He didn't even move.


----------



## Manda1032 (Sep 10, 2012)

humans, leeches, cockroaches, ticks, ants, mozzies, cats, dogs, humans, muppets, mongrels, the people i went to school with, ex work colleagues, parasites, humans, customers.... yeah that's enough for today


----------



## Revell13 (Sep 10, 2012)

You beat me too it Fay.


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 10, 2012)

fritzi2009 said:


> haha oh yeah... chimps :lol: how random... actually i dislike feeding time for my lizards.. i won't touch the crickets with my hands.. i calm them down in the fridge then i use tweezers LOL... and if they jump on me god almighty the whole neighbourhoods knows about it


Bwahahaha! I can just imagine that! tehe


----------



## Kc_read (Sep 10, 2012)

Horses, how people can like a horse is beyond me id handle a ven before id ride a bloody horse


----------



## saintanger (Sep 10, 2012)

humans worst of all, then would be roaches, flys, mozzies, maggots, leeches ect


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 10, 2012)

Elapo said:


> I dont like introduced pest animals that overun and take over, especially the ones in Australia.
> I absolutely HATE cats because of their appetite for anything they can eat and kill, and makes me sick the amount of reptiles, frogs and small marsupials and native rodents they consume. They have contributed to the extinction and decline in many native animals.
> I HATE foxes for the same reason, they are partly responsible for wiping out many native mammals.
> HATE Rabbits and Cane Toads.
> ...



I get what you're saying about cats in a way. Although don't get me wrong I absolutely love them! I have a little boy from a rescue place in Victoria. He is the cutest thing. Like a tabby but different shades of grey. He wouldn't hurt a fly! (actually that's not true he does like the flies.) However he is soo gentle and would never take on an animal bigger than maybe double his paw size! Of course he defends himself but if he can avoid it, he will! such beauty


----------



## Dreaper (Sep 10, 2012)

spiders....spiders and the cast of jersey shore


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 10, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> humans, leeches, cockroaches, ticks, ants, mozzies, cats, dogs, humans, muppets, mongrels, the people i went to school with, ex work colleagues, parasites, humans, customers.... yeah that's enough for today


you sound mad at the world  why do you hate customers , i bet that leaves them wanting to come back in a hurry , everyone loves the angry cashier


----------



## Goth-Girl (Sep 10, 2012)

Cat's...They kill to much wildlife!!!


----------



## lizardloco (Sep 10, 2012)

Anything that makes a creepy noise... :?


----------



## K3nny (Sep 10, 2012)

lizardloco said:


> Anything that makes a creepy noise... :?



like snooki when she was making that baby?


----------



## Manda1032 (Sep 10, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> you sound mad at the world  why do you hate customers , i bet that leaves them wanting to come back in a hurry , everyone loves the angry cashier



Hun if you had some of my customers you'd join me in the mashing of our heads against the wall! I'm not angry to their face tho if the camera had sound you'd know what I say when they have left! and when you serve 400 to 500 people in a day you try to stay cheery on the inside... a smile can be pasted on


----------



## Snotty (Sep 10, 2012)

pigdog85 said:


> EMUS !!!!!!! they creep me the f*@# out , IMO no ****ing bird should get that big



Back in the old days the ARP had a "gay male" emu that would try and hump you as soon as you got into it's pen. I have never seen Emus the same way since.


----------



## pigdog85 (Sep 10, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Zombie thread!!!
> I agree with you pigdog, Emus are god-awful, should be shot on sight. That creepy noise they make scares the crap out of me.
> And pelicans, with their giant beaks and creepy eyes.
> And camels, they're just evil.
> And I have recently discovered I actively hate pigs, especially miniature ones. My sister has one, it's the most awful, obstinate little assface. They're the only domesticated animal that I know of that not only will use all of its intelligence against you, but straight up does not care if you're mad at it. I'm not kidding. Once I dropped some meat on the floor, and I actually kicked him to get him away from it because apparently you can't feed pigs meat but he wouldn't leave it alone. He didn't even move.



yes that god damn sound of hell  my misses pays me out every time we go to a zoo or wildlife park , everything is all sweet then bam emus everywhere , all you can see is a heavily tattooed man running and whimpering like a little girl lol


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 10, 2012)

I hate Seagulls and ants, both damn annoying and wont bugger off.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Sep 11, 2012)

Cats - especially my housemates kitten - it gets real tempting lo leave an enclosure open sometimes...

And endangered or not, I don't really care for orangutans, whales or elephants. They're wierd lookin' and I just don't see much special about them... : P


----------



## pigdog85 (Sep 11, 2012)

Snotty said:


> Back in the old days the ARP had a "gay male" emu that would try and hump you as soon as you got into it's pen. I have never seen Emus the same way since.



thankyou for the nightmares


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 11, 2012)

" dogs " being bitten when riding a scooter aged 5 could be the reason :evil:


----------



## longqi (Sep 11, 2012)

Dont know if anyone mentioned Box and Irakangi Jellyfish yet
But they definitely give me the heebejeebies when I see them


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 11, 2012)

After having a huntsman launch itself at me from several feet away (and landing on my chest), I would have to say spiders are now on most hated list.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 11, 2012)

Emus.Evil things up close.


----------



## reptilerescue (Sep 11, 2012)

i agree with a couple of others cats are number 1 hate they kill so much wildlife and the smell i cant stand


----------



## butters (Sep 11, 2012)

Cats. Some cat owners do the right thing but they are a very small minority.

They shouldn't be here. Too late now but.


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 11, 2012)

brothers!!!


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 11, 2012)

Green Ants... They synchronize their attacks.. until there is 200 on you and all up your pants and down your shirt, then they go on a rampage


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 11, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Green Ants... They synchronize their attacks.. until there is 200 on you and all up your pants and down your shirt, then they go on a rampage


agreed , i once unknowingly stood ontop of one of their nest , at least i think it was because before i knew it i was covered , never had an allergic reaction from them but this time i swelled up like a ballon on pretty much every limb , god sent a flood upon their nest in the form of a hose after that


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 11, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> agreed , i once unknowingly stood ontop of one of their nest , at least i think it was because before i knew it i was covered , never had an allergic reaction from them but this time i swelled up like a ballon on pretty much every limb , god sent a flood upon their nest in the form of a hose after that



Ah that sucks, I'm not allergic either, but it happens to me probably once a week :|


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 12, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Green Ants... They synchronize their attacks.. until there is 200 on you and all up your pants and down your shirt, then they go on a rampage


 the only reason I am NOT looking forward to visiting my mother in FNQ and she will find something in the garden up a tree that needs attention :evil:


----------



## disintegratus (Sep 12, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> " dogs " being bitten when riding a scooter aged 5 could be the reason :evil:



haha, I went the other way. When I was about 4 I was bitten on the wrist by my cousin's dog while in america. The dog had been in a car accident and I was harassing it, so i got what I deserved, but still needed a trip to the hospital and I've still got the scar. Funnily enough, the only thing I was concerned about was that I didn't want the dog to get in trouble, because I knew I'd been doing the wrong thing. When we got back home, my mum thought we'd better get a little dog because she didn't want me to be scared of dogs. I now have 3 big ones of my own, and will get more when I get more land!


----------



## bohdi13 (Sep 12, 2012)

pest ; non native animals that destroy nature and wreck the food chain , etc . such as , wild pigs ,foxes,cane toads and the one i hate the most is feral\wild cats ...

- - - Updated - - -

the funny thing is , we say we don't like some animals because they are "annoying " or "scary" , gee maybe we should take a look at our selves...


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 12, 2012)

We are currently the worst. But we'll be gone before you know it. Nothing can develop such a massive population without a predator developing (in our case it will probably be microscopic).


----------



## K3nny (Sep 13, 2012)

cracksinthepitch said:


> I hate Seagulls and ants, both damn annoying and wont bugger off.



hey hey hey seagulls are awesome, especially when you throw food behind your back and they follow you around like sheep asking for more (saw someone do it at harbourside)

other than that i'm quite surprised no one's mentioned ibises, alot of my mates are either terrified or absolutely disgusted because of em being, and i quote, "garbage birds". The apparent stink doesnt help either.


----------



## Manda1032 (Sep 13, 2012)

cant say i've sniffed an ibis


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 13, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> cant say i've sniffed an ibis


It's good fun ey, sneak up, wrangle yourself one and have a good sniff!


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 13, 2012)

Maggots . I had to clean out my Dads house after he had lain dead in the hallway for a week in summer . It was a very long time ago but was a horrible experience . Hate the maggots . Necessary but evil little buggers .


----------



## mje772003 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hairy spiders and red back spiders and geese are vicious


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2012)

At the risk of repeating myself I really REALLY dont like any animal that is trying to kill me, eat me or both.

Everything else is great


----------



## Manda1032 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jungletrans thats awful, bet just the thought of them makes it all come back. my sympathies, I have experienced similar (not the cleaning bit but the death of a loved one and the shock rememberance with an odour for me)


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 13, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> Maggots . I had to clean out my Dads house after he had lain dead in the hallway for a week in summer . It was a very long time ago but was a horrible experience . Hate the maggots . Necessary but evil little buggers .



My grandfather was hit in the chest and hands by machine gun fire in the trenches in WW1. He was left for dead but was recovered 3 days later when the trench was retaken. Maggots saved his life by eating the dead flesh around his many wounds. There should be a monument to flys. They do their job.

Sorry JT I mean no disrespect for your situation, that would be very hard for anyone. But I can see the value of flies, mozzies, not so sure.


----------



## Chanzey (Sep 13, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> But I can see the value of flies, mozzies, not so sure.



Mosquitoes I don't mind so much.. it's the sandflys that I hate.


----------



## Umbral (Sep 14, 2012)

Those fish found in the amazon that swim up your Pee hole and lodge themselves there, god I would hate that to happen.
Dont ask me why but I scream like a little girl when I lift up a river rock looking for bait and find an eel. I can touch them with no problem at all when snorkeling but freak out when I find one under a rock (I don't dislike them)


----------

